# One final new IPO title for 2013



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Arya earned her IPO II today at the Centennial Trial under Amanda Hoskinson. There was one IPO I and three IPO II
Arya started the track OK a little quick off the scent pad but nice 1st leg. Overshot the first corner by 1/2 body length but made it to the 1st article ok. On the second corner she went the wrong way for a full body length but came back on track.
She got !/3 of the way down the 3rd leg and got distracted by some horses on the other side of the road and came back to me 
twice. Had to coax and "push" her to the end of the track but we salvaged a 70. Obedience was OK but I lost most of the points. I hit the top of the A frame with the DB and she broke and went over before I could stop her and ask for a re throw.
Unfortunately the DB was too close to the other side and she
couldn't make it over and came around. Big points loss there.
The other big loss was she needed two down commands on the send out. She got an 84. Protection was interesting. She did the 3-4 blind search OK but started to break to #6 and needed
a STRONG HERE command to get her back to me. The angle was way off and she did a loop around me before she went around #5 and then strong into 6. A few silent moments while she bit the sleeve but she let go and did a nice bark. Call out was Ok. We had a bit of a problem with forging on the set up for the escape bite but all the bites were full and hard. All the outs were out and then take a couple of extra nips. The back transport there was forging problems but I'll take an 82 pronounced and a new IPO II to finish the 2013 trial season.


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

Sounds great to me!!!! Big congrats !


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The trial decoy posted some video clips of the four trial dogs, including Arya.
http://vimeo.com/77904765


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats on your new title! Also an excellent review of your time on the fields. Always refreshing to read one that's put out there mistakes and all. Kudos!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Great trial season. Congrats!!!

T


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats Thomas. And much better choice of headwear this trial.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Congrats on your new title! Also an excellent review of your time on the fields. Always refreshing to read one that's put out there mistakes and all. Kudos!


Well said! And well done Thomas!!


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

Good job. Congratulations! Thanks for the description of each phase and rest now for the snow season&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

Congratulation Thomas!!!

well done!!


----------

